# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Удаление папок в системной папке виндов...

## ed13

Насколько я в курсе, винды имеют дурную привычку сохранять в системной папке кучу всякой всячины, которая совершенно не нужна для работы, например файлы для отката установленных обновлений и прочее подобное... 
В связи с исчерпанием места на винте и невозможностью замены его на большей емкости (специфический ноут) возник вопрос, какие из системных папок можно безопасно вычистить? 
Интересует возможность очистки следующих папок: assembly - 35 Мб, Driver Cache - 88 Мб; Drivers - 145 МБ; Help -187 МБ; I386 - 475 МБ; Installer - 344 МБ, pchealth - 65 Мб, RegisteredPackages - 54 Мб... 
Не хочется, чтобы винды свалились, переустановка будет занятием весьма непростым...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

Есть замечательная программка для этой цели, называется XPLite.
Это как раз то, что Вам нужно.

О существовании "уборщиков мусора" типа Dedaulus или CCleaner, полагаю, Вы знаете? Не пренебрегайте, в некоторых случаях эффект бывает заметный.

Только не переусердствуйте. "Семь раз отмерь..."  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> какие из системных папок можно безопасно вычистить?


Эти, например *C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstall*$*, если не планируете удаление обновлений. Вопрос между делом: *cleanmgr* уже не помогает? Обычно парочка Мб висят еще в файле *index.dat* в Temporary Internet Files. IMHO с помощью CCleaner его можно было бы тоже фтопку.

----------


## ed13

XPLite, оно конечно хорошо, только вот его триал удаляет только 3 компонента, а с оплатой довольно большие сложности... Так что не подходит... "Мусор" весь убран, так же как и папки откатов обновлений... И вообще, все что можно было убрать терапевтически, уже убрано... Остались лишь хирургические методы... Поэтому и задаю вопрос по конкретным папкам...
Насколько я понимаю, например, в папке "I386" хранится дистрибутив системы, который в работе нафиг не нужен... А в папке "Installer" валяется куча каких-то мутных инсталяционных пакетов (.msi) с невразумительными цифровыми именами, похоже, туда складываются дистрибутивы установленных программ... Даже если убрать только эти две папки уже будет дышаться гораздо легче...
Дело осложняется тем, что переустановить систему весьма сложно в связи с отсутствием весьма специфических драйверов для этой модели ноута и полным отсутствием сменных носителей... Флоп, СД/ДВД - отсутствуют в принципе, можно только подключить внешние через ЮСБ... А их придется покупать, что весьма недешево, при полной бесполезности в дальнейшем, просто они при пользовании ноутом не нужны...

----------


## Bratez

Дистрибутив XP конечно хранить на HDD совсем не обязательно... хотя, поскольку нет CD-привода, может и пригодиться.
Можно убрать dllcache, пользы от него IMHO не много. Для этого надо в командной строке выполнить:
*sfc /cachesize=0*
После этого очистить папку windows\system32\dllcache.

----------


## egik

*Удаляем лишние папки*

 Для уменьшения размера, занимаемого Windows XP, можно удалить папку %SystemRoot%\Driver Cache\i386\. Правда, после этого, каждый раз когда вы будете устанавливать новое оборудование, Windows будет запрашивать установочный CD. 
Можно также отключить режим System Restore, удалив тем самым информацию из папки System Volume Information. 
И еще одну папку можно удалить - %SystemRoot%\system32\dllcache\. В ней хранятся защищенные системные файлы, используемые для автоматического восстановления оригиналов в случае их повреждения. По умолчанию размер этой папки - 400 Мб. Он задается в реестре параметром SFCQuota (0xFFFFFFFF), находящимся в ключе HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Microsoft \Windows NT \CurrentVersion \Winlogon)/. С помощью команды sfc: sfc /cachesize=0 его можно сократить до нуля (или до любого другого желаемого значения). 

*Удаление скрытых компонентов*

 В отличие от Windows 9*/NT, при установке Windows XP нельзя выбрать необходимые компоненты. На мой взгляд, это правильное решение Microsoft - сначала следует установить операционную систему со всеми ее причудами, а уж затем, поработав, решать, что оставить, а что нет. 
Однако при этом в окне Add/Remove Windows Components удалять практически нечего: многие компоненты Windows скрыты от шаловливых ручек не слишком опытных пользователей. Для решения этой проблемы открываем системную папку %SystemRoot%\Inf, находим в ней файл sysoc.inf и удаляем во всех строках слово HIDE. Главное при этом - сохранить формат файла. То есть следует удалять только HIDE, оставляя запятые до и после этого слова. 
Например, если исходная строка выглядела так: 
msmsgs=msgrocm.dll,OcEntry,msmsgs.inf,hide,7 то должно получиться следующее: 
msmsgs=msgrocm.dll,OcEntry,msmsgs.inf,,7 Сохранив файл sysoc.inf, мы увидим в Add/Remove Windows Components значительно более длинный список, чем тот, что был там прежде.

----------

